# Do these headlines bother you?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> OBAMA: 'I Can Do Whatever I Want'...





> National Guard Training Envisions Attack by Second-Amendment Supporters...





> Supreme Court Asked to Clarify What it Means to 'Bear' Arms...


So what's the next promise? Is it going to be "if you like your rifle you can keep your rifle"?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Here is a good one.

Car bomb teacher accidentally kills 21 students
http://news.msn.com/world/car-bomb-teac ... 1-students


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Here is a good one.

Car bomb teacher accidentally kills 21 students
http://news.msn.com/world/car-bomb-teac ... 1-students


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The headline is a little more direct today.



> National Guard trains to fight 'anti-government' Second Amendment supporters...





> Documents from an Ohio National Guard (ONG) training drill conducted last January reveal the details of a mock disaster where Second Amendment supporters with "anti-government" opinions were portrayed as domestic terrorists.


So since when is pro second amendment anti-government. Pro second amendment is also pro democracy/republic, but anti-dictatorship. So what's the headline really telling us? Perhaps it tells us what direction our liberals are taking our government. I always thought liberals said they were more for freedom than conservatives. However, life has shown me that liberals are very controlling. A liberal congress will pass twice as many controlling laws as a conservative congress.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Antigovernment use to mean communists, now it means patriots. :eyeroll: :******:


----------

